# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  cardinal live feeding

## Gull



----------


## Gull

οτι θα αρεσε εστω και σε εναν αυτο το ποστ δε το περιμενα...!

----------


## Marilenaki

γιατι το λες αυτο? Οι καρδινάλιοι ειναι θεικά πουλια!!

----------


## Sissy

Συμφωνώ με την Μαριλένα. 
Η μητέρα μου είχε για 15 χρόνια έναν καρδινάλιο (Red Crested Cardinal) και αυτό που έχω να πω είναι πως....δεν έχω ακούσει ωραιότερο κελάηδημα!!'Οταν κελαηδούσε αισθανόμουν σα να βρισκόμουν μέσα σε δάσος και ότι άκουγα 4-5 είδη πουλιών να κελαηδούν!!

----------


## douke-soula

πραγματικα ειναι ωραιο πουλι  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
εμενα δεν θα μου αρεσαν οι φωτο αν ετρωγε κατσαριδα (τις φοβαμαι και δεν θελω ουτε σε φωτο να τις βλεπω)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θεϊκό πουλάκι.Βάλε μας και κανένα βίντεο να το απολαύσουμε εν κινήσει. :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

αν βλεπω καλα ο καρδιναλιος ταιζει τα μικρα του με ενα τζιτζικα και ενα αλλο νεογεννητο ζωακι που υποθετω οτι ειναι ποντικακι .ειναι γνωστο σε οσους ξερουν αυτα τα πουλια οτι μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τους στη φωλια μονο με ζωικη πρωτεινη .η αληθεια ειναι οτι στη φυση δεν ειναι τοσο συνηθισμενη η θηρευση ποντικιων αλλα προτιμουν σαυρες (εχω ακουσει και για μικρα φιδακια ) ,και εντομα αλλα ειναι και αυτη μια εκδοχη .....

----------


## Sissy

> αν βλεπω καλα ο καρδιναλιος ταιζει τα μικρα του με ενα τζιτζικα και ενα αλλο νεογεννητο ζωακι που υποθετω οτι ειναι *ποντικακι* .


Η δική μου εντύπωση Δημήτρη είναι πως πρόκειται για προνύμφη τζιτζικιού και όχι για νεογέννητο ζωάκι  :winky:

----------


## jk21

για κοιτα καλυτερα .δες πχ εδω μικρα σκιουρακια και ξανακοιτα τι φωτο .δεν νομιζω βεβαια να ειναι σκιουρακια ... μαλλον χαμστερακια ή ποντικακια .... κατι ξερω και γω απο Γιαννη ( goull  )    :wink: 
pinkies1.jpg

----------


## Gull

> γιατι το λες αυτο? Οι καρδινάλιοι ειναι θεικά πουλια!!


λογω των ποντικων που τρωνε το ειπα...

----------


## Gull

> αν βλεπω καλα ο καρδιναλιος ταιζει τα μικρα του με ενα τζιτζικα και ενα αλλο νεογεννητο ζωακι που υποθετω οτι ειναι ποντικακι .ειναι γνωστο σε οσους ξερουν αυτα τα πουλια οτι μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τους στη φωλια μονο με ζωικη πρωτεινη .η αληθεια ειναι οτι στη φυση δεν ειναι τοσο συνηθισμενη η θηρευση ποντικιων αλλα προτιμουν σαυρες (εχω ακουσει και για μικρα φιδακια ) ,και εντομα αλλα ειναι και αυτη μια εκδοχη .....


ποια μικρα του δημητρη?μονοι τους τα τρωνε.και μετα τρωνε και τα μικρα τους!

----------


## Gull

> Συμφωνώ με την Μαριλένα. 
> Η μητέρα μου είχε για 15 χρόνια έναν καρδινάλιο (Red Crested Cardinal) και αυτό που έχω να πω είναι πως....δεν έχω ακούσει ωραιότερο κελάηδημα!!'Οταν κελαηδούσε αισθανόμουν σα να βρισκόμουν μέσα σε δάσος και ότι άκουγα 4-5 είδη πουλιών να κελαηδούν!!


 και ο red crested δε πιανει μια μπροστα στον northern!τον ταιζατε σκουληκι και διαφορα τετοια?

----------


## Gull

> πραγματικα ειναι ωραιο πουλι 
> εμενα δεν θα μου αρεσαν οι φωτο αν ετρωγε κατσαριδα (τις φοβαμαι και δεν θελω ουτε σε φωτο να τις βλεπω)


 κατσαριδες μια φορα τους εχω δωσει γιατι και γω τις σιχαινομαι!

----------


## δημητρα

ισως απο τα πιο ομορφα πουλια για μενα, θα ηθελα να ξερα που μπορεις να βρεις ενα τετοιο πουλι? ακουσα οτι ζουν 10 χρονια ειναι αληθεια.

----------


## nikolas_23

20 χρονια ζουν και ειναι και λιγο ακριβα αυτα τα πουλια

----------


## jk21

> ποια μικρα του δημητρη?μονοι τους τα τρωνε.και μετα τρωνε και τα μικρα τους!


Εχεις δικιο ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ,δεν φαινεται κατι τετοιο αλλα υπεθεσα οτι η θηρευση απο τον καρδιναλιο του νεογεννητου ποντικιου (ή συναφους ειδους ) ειναι για να ταισει τα μικρα του .αν τους δινεις και για την παρτη τους μονο .... τους εχεις μαλλον υπερβολικα κακομαθημενους (και μαλλον αχρειαστα ... κριμα τα ποντικακια να πανε σε στομαχι ενηλικα )


πια μικρα τους; νεοσσους καρδιναλιους; καννιβαλισμο;   ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δηλαδή κ. Δημήτρη τρώγονται μόνα τους  ,είναι συνηθισμένο  ...

----------


## Gull

> Εχεις δικιο ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ,δεν φαινεται κατι τετοιο αλλα υπεθεσα οτι η θηρευση απο τον καρδιναλιο του νεογεννητου ποντικιου (ή συναφους ειδους ) ειναι για να ταισει τα μικρα του .αν τους δινεις και για την παρτη τους μονο .... τους εχεις μαλλον υπερβολικα κακομαθημενους (και μαλλον αχρειαστα ... κριμα τα ποντικακια να πανε σε στομαχι ενηλικα )
> 
> 
> πια μικρα τους; νεοσσους καρδιναλιους; καννιβαλισμο;


3 χρονια αυτο δε λεμε Δημητρη?ευτυχως τωρα εχω 2 ζευγαρια που δε τα πειραζουν τα μικρα,απλα δε τα ταιζουν...εχω ομως και το τριτο ζευγαρι που ο αρσενικος ειναι καννιβαλος κονονικος!και αυτο το ζευγαρι που εδωσα στον αρμαγεδων ειναι καννιβαλος η θηλυκια!

----------


## jk21

να σου πω βρε Γιαννακη για τα ποντικια το ηξερα απο χρονια ... τον καννιβαλισμο δεν το ειχα προσεξει .ισως ηταν σε ποστ (σχεδον ολα ετσι ειναι   :Happy0196:   ) που ανοιγεις στην αλλη παρεα  ή ανοιγουν και πετας καμμια απο τις ωραιες φιτιλιες σου (στυλ ραμσαρ   ) και γινονται ...σηριαλ και δεν ακολουθω την ροη παντα .απο καποιον το ειχα ακουσει παντως μου φαινεται τωρα που το λες . θα σου ελεγα να τους κοψεις και τα ποντικακια γιατι μαλλον αναπτυσσουν περισσοτερο κρυμμενα ασχημα ενστικτα

----------


## Sissy

> και ο red crested δε πιανει μια μπροστα στον northern!τον ταιζατε σκουληκι και διαφορα τετοια?


 ααα!!!δεν ήξερα πως κελαηδάνε καλύτερα οι northern!!!!Ναι, μητέρα μου του έπαιρνε διάφορα για να τρώει, δεν είχα ασχοληθεί εγώ και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς.

----------


## Gull

> να σου πω βρε Γιαννακη για τα ποντικια το ηξερα απο χρονια ... τον καννιβαλισμο δεν το ειχα προσεξει .ισως ηταν σε ποστ (σχεδον ολα ετσι ειναι    ) που ανοιγεις στην αλλη παρεα  ή ανοιγουν και πετας καμμια απο τις ωραιες φιτιλιες σου (στυλ ραμσαρ   ) και γινονται ...σηριαλ και δεν ακολουθω την ροη παντα .απο καποιον το ειχα ακουσει παντως μου φαινεται τωρα που το λες . θα σου ελεγα να τους κοψεις και τα ποντικακια γιατι μαλλον αναπτυσσουν περισσοτερο κρυμμενα ασχημα ενστικτα


δεν εισαι καθολου παρατηρητικος μαλλον!και να φανταστεις οτι ο τιτλος του ποστ ειναι"καρδιναλιοι καννιβαλοι"χαχαχα!

----------


## jk21

γιαννη πρωτον δεν ειδα καποια τετοια εικονα καννιβαλισμου στο παρον ποστ .κατα δευτερο λογο live feeding δεν εχει μεταφραση τον καννιβαλισμο  ...  διατροφη με ζωντανο θηραμα σημαινει !

----------


## Gull

> γιαννη πρωτον δεν ειδα καποια τετοια εικονα καννιβαλισμου στο παρον ποστ .κατα δευτερο λογο live feeding δεν εχει μεταφραση τον καννιβαλισμο  ...  διατροφη με ζωντανο θηραμα σημαινει !


 δημητρη μου φαινεται νυσταζεις,για το αλλο φορουμ μιλαω!

----------


## jk21

α εκει σου ειπα .... ειμαι επιλεκτικος .για ρωτα και το νικολακη που με εχει παρει πρεφα

----------


## nikolas_23

χαχαχαχααχ δεν νυσταζει απλα με καποια πραγματα δεν πρεπει να κανεις καν τον κοπο

----------


## jk21

ειτε εδω ειτε αλλου καθε θεμα που ανοιγει ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗς αξιζει τον κοπο να το προσεξεις ! εγω απλα αναφερθηκα σε τυχον παρεκλισεις τυπου ατερμονων αντιδικιων με γνωστο εταιρο συμφορουμιστα του στην αλλη παρεα ,που στην αρχη εχουν ενδοαφερον γιατι σου φτιαχνουν το κεφι και στην πορεια ομως λογω κορεσμου τις βαριεσαι   :rollhappy: 

ας ξαναγυρισουμε στους καρδιναλιους ...

----------

